# Pen Blank Sizing Jig



## snowb46 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is the PSI Pen Blank and Sizing Jig that runs $30.  I was interested in this, but I am cheap.

So in about 15-20 minutes, and some scrap pieces of wood laying around the shop, I created my own version.  Works pretty good if I do say so myself.




Here is my own simple version.


Just used some scrap pieces of wood laying around the shop


Just Slide open for tube


Any size tube fits


Insert tube and close


ready for your blank


NOTE: my slide is slightly short from the edge, will make the blank slightly longer than tube


WALA! Perfect (just a hair longer) for your tube every time.  No measuring or guessing once made.


----------



## hasha2000 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice, I'm going to make this...


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's the trick to make it yourself and save the big bucks.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Dec 23, 2010)

Dang it, bought the PSI jig about 3 months ago!!!!


----------



## boxerman (Dec 23, 2010)

I like that. Still trying to figure it out how works.


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 23, 2010)

Please say you are planning to add some type of clamp to hold the blank (not fingers)
I do like the design.


----------



## leestoresund (Dec 23, 2010)

That works fine for wood.
When are you going to have the mod for acrylics? The blank needs to be about 1/4" longer than the tube.


----------



## hasha2000 (Dec 23, 2010)

boxerman said:


> I like that. Still trying to figure it out how works.



It's so simple, picture one and two shows the main part of the jig. then in picture three all you add is two pieces to hold the blank. Here's a quick drawing I just did... I know it's a rude drawing!







"""That works fine for wood.
When are you going to have the mod for acrylics? The blank needs to be about 1/4" longer than the tube."""

just make red piece shorter on the end to make blank longer than tube...


----------



## navycop (Dec 23, 2010)

You beat me to it. I was trying to build the same thing. I like your idea.. Is it alright to copy it?


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 23, 2010)

leestoresund said:


> That works fine for wood.
> When are you going to have the mod for acrylics? The blank needs to be about 1/4" longer than the tube.



Just move the entire jig 1/4 inch to the left. When you go back to wood just move the jig back to the "wood" mark on the miter saw bed.


----------



## snowb46 (Dec 24, 2010)

boxerman said:


> I like that. Still trying to figure it out how works.



Its very simple.  I'll get some better pics of how its put together.


----------



## snowb46 (Dec 24, 2010)

hasha2000 said:


> boxerman said:
> 
> 
> > I like that. Still trying to figure it out how works.
> ...



YES!  Great Drawing.  This is exactly how it's put together.  The two *BLACK* pieces on the drawing are the same dimensions (length not important), 1 part connected to the base and the other to the slide.  The *RED* piece equals the length of both *BLACK* pieces together.  All I did was attach the stopper to the base, put my slide together so that it overhung the base and ran the saw for exact fit.  Then cut a little more so the blank become that much longer than the tube.

For those who are concerned about the acrylics, make a second slide.  Then just cut it 1/4" shorter to create a blank 1/4" longer than your tube.

Thanks HASHA, this will help many out.  I appreciate the effort.


----------



## snowb46 (Dec 24, 2010)

navycop said:


> You beat me to it. I was trying to build the same thing. I like your idea.. Is it alright to copy it?



ABSOLUTELY I MIND!  Please send $250 for an approved set of plans...LOL:biggrin:

NO, just kidding. Feel free to make as many as you like.  I'm just glad to help other out and save a few bucks.  You can buy me a beer if we ever meet.:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## snowb46 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Picture Re-Posted*

OK, Sorry for the inconvenience of posting my photos where they ended up getting deleted.  Here they are again.  I was in a bit of a hurry when I made this, all out of some scrap wood.  Maybe thats why my shop is always a mess, cant bring myself to throwing scrap out when you can always find a use for it.  LOL.:biggrin:

The first two photo show how I mount it onto my chop saw.  There is a stopper on the bottom, so it's place the same every time.

Photos 3-5: I have a sliding half dove tail.  Serves two purposes.  To keep things from moving around too much and to make sure the brass tube sits parallel to the slide. Photo 5 show where the brass tube goes.

Photo 6 & 7 shows where the blank goes.

And Photo 8 shows that the slide is a little short, to make the blank a bit proud (longer) than the brass tube.  Gives trimming room.

JD99 has a nice upscaled Jig posted here recently (Jan 2012). A good friend ( Ankrom Exotics) told me about his jig.  Here is the link to it:http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/blank-sled-my-version-91441/. I'm thinking about making one myself.  GREAT JOB JD!!!


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 9, 2012)

That's awesome.  Now if you can make a drill press centering jig like PSI has where both sides move I will be all set!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 9, 2012)

Something I will definitely look into building, thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## tool-man (Jan 10, 2012)

Or -- insert a 1/4" thick shim in the opening where you place your tube.


snowb46 said:


> For those who are concerned about the acrylics, make a second slide.  Then just cut it 1/4" shorter to create a blank 1/4" longer than your tube.


----------



## keithlong (Jan 10, 2012)

I just take a piece of scrap wood and use a spring clamp to hold it in place and mark my 1st blank lenght, then slide the scrap piece as a stop and clamp it and cut away. You can cut 5 or 6 blanks at a time this way. Slide your first one up to the stop and then line the other ones with that one and cut them. That is a very nice idea for the sled. Good job, and thanks for sharing.


----------

